# Lufthansa Pilots Strike, Upend Airline Travel



## MrFSS (Feb 22, 2010)

FRANKFURT (AP) - Thousands of travelers scrambled to find flights, trains, hotel rooms or rental cars on Monday after Lufthansa pilots began a four-day walkout over job security that grounded at least 800 flights and upended travel across the continent.

Deutsche Lufthansa AG quickly rushed to get a court injunction to halt the strike and send 4,000 pilots back into their cockpits before more harm was done to passengers and shareholders. The court in Frankfurt said a decision could come as soon as Monday night.

*Full Story*


----------



## saxman (Feb 23, 2010)

Hope they get what they want! Sure wish it were easier for pilots to strike here.


----------

